# Torque Requirements for Ground Clamps



## aaronm (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know what the bolt/screw torque requirements are for ground rod clamps? The only reference I find is UL 486, but hate to spring for a copy if not needed.

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Contact the manufacturer.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I was always told to get the proper wrench and then turn it... and make a face.


----------



## Tom Neighbarger (Feb 5, 2010)

i always tighten the clamp until they dont move...over tighting can cause them to break. you want them tight enough that they dont spin on the ground rod.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

put a popsicle stick in your mouth. tooth impression = correct torque. spitting out teeth = too tight.


----------



## Tom Neighbarger (Feb 5, 2010)

:laughing::laughing:


wildleg said:


> put a popsicle stick in your mouth. tooth impression = correct torque. spitting out teeth = too tight.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

howa bout water the water pipe bond?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tighten it till it starts singing to you and then go two more rounds and hope it doesn't break.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Turn it until it breaks, then back it off ¼-turn.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Turn it until it breaks, then back it off ¼-turn.


 That is the look that I like.:thumbup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

How about a Cadweld? A one shot is about $10.00 and is good forever.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Thought you may like to see how we connect electrodes over the pond. As for torque requirements - well when it's tight. It's tight enough.

Frank


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

AD-
Your best bet is to contact the manufacture of the clamps and request the information. ( like Raymond posted for you over at Inspection News)
There is nothing in the nec or the UL white book stating the torque values required.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

I really like the clamp in the picture above VS. your standard acorn.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Torque requirements are based on fastener size. UL486, UL514B, etc. all have similar specs for the same bolt size. What size bolt is it, and I will look it up.

Now, once you know the torque, you will have to tell me how you are going to measure it..:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LJSMITH1 said:


> .............Now, once you know the torque, you will have to tell me how you are going to measure it..:whistling2:


Normal people use torque wrenches.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Normal people use torque wrenches.


 
Too bad many electricians are not 'normal' people. The only fastener I have ever seen or heard actually torqued with a real torque wrench is a bonding lug - and even then, its not a common occurrence among many electricians. Most of them have that "calibrated torque wrench" in their arm/wrist that defies explanation.:jester:

There are torque recommendations on many things, including set screw and compression fittings, ground clamps, or other screw fastened devices. Most electricians could care less at what the manufacturer recommends - especially when it comes to torquing a commodity item.:no: 

I can't tell you how many calls I have recieved from installers who have stripped or snapped screws on fittings, and blame it on a crappy screw. After some investigation, I usually find out they used a drill driver without the clutch being set correctly (or at all - drill mode)...They seem to think that the screws should be at least Grade 8, and handle 200% of rated torque...:laughing: 

It just doesn't matter...people will do what they want, when they want.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LJSMITH1 said:


> Too bad many electricians are not 'normal' people. .........


I've been called many things. "Normal" is not one of them.

I own two torque wrenches. I torgue everything #6 and larger. I sure there's torque requirement even on resi devices, but I don't go that far.

And not only do I have two torque wrenches, they are calibrated when necessary. I pit one against the other, and if they 'click' at about the same pressure, I consider it good. If not, the both go to a local shop for calibration.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I've been called many things. "Normal" is not one of them.
> 
> I own two torque wrenches. I torgue everything #6 and larger. I sure there's torque requirement even on resi devices, but I don't go that far.
> 
> And not only do I have two torque wrenches, they are calibrated when necessary. I pit one against the other, and if they 'click' at about the same pressure, I consider it good. If not, the both go to a local shop for calibration.


 
My hat is off to you! I wish more electricians owned a torque wrench, let alone knew how to use it. I can't even go to the local tire shop and find a guy that really knows how to use a torque wrench. They seem to use them as a breaker bar or think that the click means tighten a bit more...:whistling2:

There are a lot of gorillas out there...and plenty of product to mess up!:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LJSMITH1 said:


> My hat is off to you! I wish more electricians owned a torque wrench, let alone knew how to use it. I can't even go to the local tire shop and find a guy that really knows how to use a torque wrench. They seem to use them as a breaker bar or think that the click means tighten a bit more...:whistling2:
> 
> There are a lot of gorillas out there...and plenty of product to mess up!:laughing:


 
Lots of places I worked for owned a torque wrench, but it always sat in the tool crib at the shop collecting dust. I ordered one on a job one time, and got a wrench..... but no bits.

I asked, "Where the f*#@ are the bits?" All I got was "I dunno!" from the shop foreman.

So that night, I tromped into Sears and bought two wrenches, 3/8" and 1/2". Been making a lot of my own bits as I need them. Cut off an allen wrench and epoxy it into a socket.







 


(And for those of you who do manage to lay your hands on a torque wrench, make sure you always dial it back to "0" when you're done!)​


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

:thumbup:Nice! That's a used set! And someone who knows how to use it!


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

aaronm said:


> Does anyone know what the bolt/screw torque requirements are for ground rod clamps? The only reference I find is UL 486, but hate to spring for a copy if not needed.
> 
> Thanks


This should help


----------

